# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - lokakuu 2014

## Eppu

1.10
TKL #34 / 13

----------


## killerpop

> 1.10
> TKL #34 / 13


Lisäksi uutuuksista samana päivänä #33/28 ja #35/3

Lisäksi LL #38/55

----------


## jtm

1.10 LL:
#17/17

Mikäs tuo linjan 17 autosopimus tilanne on oikein Länsilinjojen osalta? Vakionahan siellä on ollut yksi pätkä (yleisesti #94). Mutta viime aikoina monena päivänä esiintynyt kaksin kappalein pätkiä niinkuin esim viime viikolla oli yksi päivä #90 ja #97. Onko Länsilinjoilla noin kova telipula?

----------


## make228

Juuri bongattu Tkl #37/8

----------


## Bussimies

> Juuri bongattu Tkl #37/8


Sama havainto myös eiliseltä 2.10.

----------


## jtm

3.10 Tkl:
#34/28
#35/3

3.10 Paunu:
#61/10
#160/17

3.10 LL:
#48/17

----------


## Eppu

3.10.
TKL #33 / 8

----------


## Rattivaunu

4.10.

TKL #34 / 4
TKL #35 / 13

----------


## Eppu

7.10. TKL #37 / 3 ja sähköovet kirskuu ja kitisee hämpillä jo nyt.

----------


## jtm

10.10 Tkl:
#31/28

Paunun teliautoihin perään ilmestynyt varoittavat tarrat mitkä ilmoittavat 1,4m peräylityksestä.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Paunun teliautoihin perään ilmestynyt varoittavat tarrat mitkä ilmoittavat 1,4m peräylityksestä.


On se tietysti kiva jos noilla vältetään yksikin ylimääräinen telivahinko, mutta eivät ne varsinaisesti autoja kaunista. 
9. ja 10.11 Paunu #121 linjan 1"TAYS" -ruuhkavuoroissa. Asjallinen vehje ja melkein kuin tilaajan hyväksymät scalat. Vain rämisevät muovit puuttuu.

----------


## killerpop

> 10.10 Tkl:
> #31/28


Joo, solaris-telit pääsi nauttimaan ulkoilmasta ja linjatöistä vihdoin tänään.

TKL #30/13, #31/28, #32/8

----------


## jtm

14.10 Tkl:
#31/28

15.10 Tkl:
#31/3
#32/28

----------


## jopperi

22.10 paunu
#162/27 hätävilkut vilkku 14.45 engvistinkadulla kaupungin suuntaan

----------


## jtm

18.10 LL:
#57/85. Siitä jännä vehje ettei ollut keskioven kohdalla lastenvaunupaikkoja vaan istuimia 

22.10 Tkl:
#32/28

22.10 Paunu:
#52/42, näytti saaneen tämäkin vehje tilaajavärin päälleen sekä LED-kilvet.

----------


## karvinen

22.10.14

PAUNU #141 Linjalla 9 havainto klo 8:45 keskustorilla

----------


## jopperi

23.10 
paunu: #165/27 eipä oo näkyny aikoihin kyseisellä linjalla
tkl: #23/29

----------


## Bussimies

30.10.

LL #24 / 2

----------


## Lahti 402

31.10

TKL:
#265/2

----------


## jtm

29.10 Tkl:
#265/47

29.10 Paunu:
#142/9

----------

